# What to Expect from Lead Line Class



## quackers19

Hi all, I'm new the forum, and I'm starting off with a billion questions! 

My daughter will be entering a lead line competition in May. She will be 4 years old. I have no idea what to expect! 

For starters, back when I rode, I rode Western and ran barrels. Even then, I never competed formally. How do I dress her for an English lead line competition? How do I prepare her for what to expect from a horse show? Where on earth do I find tiny little show clothing? Does anyone have experience with lead line?

Thanks so much!


----------



## StreakersCowgurl

Hi there! You should start by getting a rule book for the association you plan on showing with....that will get you started. For instance, here are the leadline rules for one of the associations I show with:

For Leadline Classes: All exhibitors will be suitably attired according to the current trend in western or english show apparel. Approved helmets are required for all riders under 18 years of age. The handler must also be neatly and sensibly dressed in western or english riding attire. The handler must be at least 18 years old. The exhibitors must have their feet in the stirrups.


As far as the clothes go...you can def find lots on the internet and even used stuff on e-bay since kids grow out of their stuff so fast.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I really depends on the type of show you are doing lead line at.

Some shows lead line is a very competitive division.

You can see some really good photos of what proper turn out is by googling Leadline at Devon.


Here are a couple of non-professional photographs I found:




















The best place to find that tiny rider apparel is a consignment store. It is obviously out grown very quickly.


----------



## farmpony84

Look on ebay for the clothes but you can get it at hobby horse, rods, stateline, dover, schneiders, etc. 

Usually the rider and the lead person dress alike if possible. If not be sure to where a collared shirt and nice jeans or slacks. 

As for your daughter make sure she knows if the horse is a boy or a girl and how old the horse is. Make sure she knows it's name and show her how to back him up. I think that's the basic things they ask of them. You can actually back the horse from the ground but they want to see her ask for it.

Most local level shows will pin all the leadliners in first place however some of them actually do judge...

Have fun!


----------



## SEAmom

My daughter showed lead line in english. If you plan on doing hunt-type, I bought size 6 children's breeches and altered them myself to fit, any paddock boot that fits (we stuffed napkins in the front of hers until they fit without them), leather spur straps as jod straps (although, I forgot them half the time), a boy's dress shirt and dress jacket (navy and gray jackets and a couple of complementary shirts), a small stock pin, small black gloves, a black riding helmet, and her hair in a hair net bun. She also has a leadline saddle with extra holes punched in the stirrup leathers so her feet fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

